# Funcionamiento del diodo Zener



## Pegaso (Jul 26, 2008)

Hola, aunque entiendo el funcionamiento basico del regulador de la imagen que adjunto, alguien por favor me podria explicar, como a un niño de 5 años, que funcion cumple el zener en este circuito?...es el regulador, ya se...pero como trabaja? y que papel tiene la R1 ?

Oigan, cada dia encuentro algo que me atranca un poco (como este bendito zener) pero les quedo infinitamente agradecido por su incansable ayuda

Pegaso


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 26, 2008)

Básicamente hablando:
Un diodo zener polarizado en inversa con una tensión menor a su valor Zener posee una resistencia interna muy alta.
Cuando la tensión de polarización se aproxima al valor zener, esta resistencia comienza a disminuir rápidamente.
Al disminuir la resistencia interna, aumenta la corriente que circula por el diodo, la resistencia R1 lo que hace es limitar la corriente a un valor seguro (Impide que se destruya el diodo por sobre-corriente)


Algo de teoría:
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diodo_Zener


----------



## Vick (Jul 27, 2008)

Operación de un zener:

Comenzemos con un diodo rectificador común, como todos sabemos un diodo es un dispositivo que deja pasar la corriente en un solo sentido, cuando esta polarizado directamente, y cuando esta polarizado inversamente no, ok. Pero existe algo llamado tension o voltaje de ruptura (también llamada tensión zener) que es un voltaje en el cual el diodo comienza a conducir estando *polarizado inversamente* para los diodos comunes este voltaje de ruptura es muy alto, por lo que no debemos preocuparnos por él en condiciones normales.

Ahora si fabricamos un diodo con un dopado alto, lo que logramos es que el voltaje de ruptura sea bajo, según lo necesitemos, por ejemplo 5.1V y tenemos un diodo zener, de esta forma podemos utilizarlo en la configuración típica del circuito que muestras, tal como ya te explicó fogonazo, cuando el voltaje en las terminales del diodo esten por abajo del voltaje zener, el diodo se comporta como un diodo común y corriente, esta polarizado inversamente y no pasa ninguna corriente en el, pero cuando el voltaje en su cátodo alcanza el voltaje zener el diodo comienza a conducír, cuan mayór sea el voltaje la corriente será maýor, y con esto obtenemos una regulación del voltaje, ya que si el diodo esta conduciendo el voltaje no aumenta en sus terminales y tenemos un voltaje regulado.

Pero sabemos que en el diodo como en cualquier componente no podemos hacer pasar demasiada corriente por que lo vamos a quemar, entonces se coloca un resistor para limitar la corriente que va a pasar por el diodo y así evitar que se dañe.

Esa es la operación de un zener en palabras sencillas, espero haber sido lo suficientemente claro.

Saludos.


----------



## MasCalambres (Jul 27, 2008)

Hola 

Como se calcula la resistencia limitadora ?, 

Saludos


----------



## Pegaso (Jul 27, 2008)

Muy claras sus explicaciones, como siempre !

Muchas gracias a todos.

Pegaso


----------



## Vick (Jul 27, 2008)

MasCalambres dijo:
			
		

> Hola
> 
> Como se calcula la resistencia limitadora ?,
> 
> Saludos



http://www.unicrom.com/Tut_reg_con_zener.asp


----------



## MasCalambres (Jul 27, 2008)

Hola 

Muchas gracias Vick, Excelente pagina.

Un Saludo.


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 27, 2008)

Hola.
Tal vez, esto te dé otra visión acerca del diodo Zener.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Pegaso (Jul 29, 2008)

Excelentes los aportes...gracias a todos !

Pegaso


----------



## Daoíz (Ene 20, 2010)

Muy buenas explicaciones, así es como vamos aprendiendo


----------

